# Handle bar dent tutorial.....



## bricycle (Feb 12, 2017)

-Special thanks to Jesse (JesseMcCauley) for the inspiration to do this article. -
Recently I was plagued with the issue of dents in my TOC's handlebar.
If they are in the beginning length before the first bend... no prob right?, but what if they are after or in the bend?
Well necessity is the Mother of invention... so I Pondered how can I do it?
I remembered I had a length of light cable with loops on the ends (light weight locking cable? Fish stringer?
Mine was actually off a cheezy cross-country trainer thingy (real cheaply made).
I looked till I found a bushing that was just smaller than the I.D. of the handle bar (needs to be smaller and or short enough to navigate a bend also.
I found a 10 x 24 (10 x 28 thread would have been ok also) bolt/nut and small washers to secure onto the looped end of the cable.
So, I slipped on the bushing then secured the loop end so the bushing would not slip off the cable.
I inserted the other end into the handle bar and fed it thru (make sure spider webs, bugs, wasp mud nests etc. are out of the bar. :eek:
I measured the distance from middle of dent to opposite bar end so as to tell when bushing was at dent (initially the dent will stop the bushing from travel until you begin shaping the bar around the bushing).
if the bushing becomes stuck, just feed cable backward and remove loop bolt/nut assy. and place on other side's loop. then pull to jammed bushing and give a firm yank... it will come out backwards. Shape dent around bushing by tapping affected area around dent. Work from outside toward the inside/middle of dented area.
The end result will be a dent that is nearly out. They wont come out completely, but will look a heck of a lot better than it/they were. Mine was pretty deep, almost a 1/4". It does help if the bar tubing is thin, as mine was... but then, it probably would not have gotten so dented if it was thick walled tubing. 
bri.  note: please excuse my messy/cluttered workshop.


----------



## Greg M (Feb 12, 2017)

...and this year's cleverness award goes to Bricycle.


----------



## catfish (Feb 12, 2017)

Great Idea !!!!!!


----------



## bricycle (Feb 12, 2017)

Thanks Guys!


----------



## ivrjhnsn (Feb 12, 2017)

Now Clean up that work area . Let's see you fix that.


----------



## Pantmaker (Feb 13, 2017)

I love this thanks


----------

